# 1Dx2 trouble with 4k video



## stensth (Jul 22, 2016)

I have run across a strange problem on my 1Dx2.

While recording to Cfast 4k50 some of my videos are shown as 0KB after transfferred to my harddrive.
The movies I`m able to watch on my camera and it all seems fine. 
But trying to open the .mov files from my harddrive it won`t do.

Using DPP the files do not show at all.
I`m on vacation now and don`t have my usual line of programs avaiable to check against.

Any suggestions? I have not run across any problem with corrupted still images as of yet.


----------



## tron (Jul 22, 2016)

Although this will not solve your problem it will not cause any harm and it will let you know of possible corruption:

You can use try to use chkdsk utility in command line against the drive letter that represents the cfast card either from a card reader or from camera (without any options it is working in read only mode so there is no danger)

How do you copy it by the way? Using card reader or a usb cable? (The check works as long as there is a drive letter assigned).

OK I haven't tried any similar but I have used that utility against connected usb drives so I assume it will work.

Now if it reports problems with the file system you can organize carefully the next steps...
1. Chkdsk with options - but you will have to work to your only copy = risky,

2. or programs like rescue pro ...

Sorry I understand that the above do not solve your problem but at least you could identify the problem.
This situation is alarming though. It shouldn't happen at all!


----------



## applecider (Jul 22, 2016)

Stenth do you have the absolute last version of DPP, often with a new camera a new software to see the files is required. I think it is DPP 4.40 something.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 22, 2016)

You have to use either a card reader or use the EOS Utility to transfer the file. The native usb digital camera driver does not support large files. Its a windows driver problem and has nothing to do with the camera.

I would recommend buying a cfast card reader as it transfers much faster than the slow eos utility over usb.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 22, 2016)

applecider said:


> Stenth do you have the absolute last version of DPP, often with a new camera a new software to see the files is required. I think it is DPP 4.40 something.


DPP v4.4.30.2 is the latest version I'm aware of.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 23, 2016)

kaihp said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > Stenth do you have the absolute last version of DPP, often with a new camera a new software to see the files is required. I think it is DPP 4.40 something.
> ...



DPP still won't read the files.off the camera over USB. You have to use the eos utility first to download to the computer....or use a card reader.


----------



## stensth (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for tip, using the EOS Utility it helped getting over the complete .mov file.

Even though it was painfully slow over USB. (Haven`t got my card reader yet)

Now I can see the Osprey landing in the nest with cubs 

Thanks again, cheers


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 25, 2016)

stensth said:


> Thanks for tip, using the EOS Utility it helped getting over the complete .mov file.
> 
> Even though it was painfully slow over USB. (Haven`t got my card reader yet)
> 
> ...



I haven't tried this yet but it may be possible to transfer the video using the eos utility and network port. That may be a faster option than USB, especially if you don't have USB 3.0 ports. Even so network may still be faster.


----------



## stensth (Jul 25, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> stensth said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for tip, using the EOS Utility it helped getting over the complete .mov file.
> ...


Well, there is always other things a man can do around the house while waiting : 
On my first try, I did not get it to work with RJ45. Maybe will try another night.


----------



## stensth (Jul 25, 2016)

The most importent thing was to get the osprey on the harddrive as there is quite some effort to it to get to the nest site.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 25, 2016)

stensth said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > stensth said:
> ...




So you need need either a gigabit hub or a crossover cable. The latter would be for connecting the camera directly to your computer. If you connect both to your home network router they should get network addresses automatically. Otherwise you have to set up the network manually on each.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 25, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> So you need need either a gigabit hub or a crossover cable.



While Gigabit half-duplex _is_ standardized, I have never seen equipment (except dedicated test equipment from Ixia and Smartbits) that support it. Even less a gigabit hub. Fortunately Gigabit switches are abundant and quite cheap as well.

Cross-over cables are mostly (far mostly) a thing of the past, with all Gigabit PHYs supporting Auto-MDI/MDIX (internal cross-over) and 100Mbps PHYs have also gone that way.

TL;DR: grab an Ethernet cable (Cat-5e or higher), plug one end into a switch and the other into the camera and you should be good to go.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 26, 2016)

kaihp said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > So you need need either a gigabit hub or a crossover cable.
> ...



The thought here wasn't due to duplex issues, it was so you could transfer at lan speeds without using a hub at all. Powering a hub in the field may not be possible and one may not want to travel with the extra equipment. A cross over makes the simplest sense.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 26, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



EW, my point was that hubs and switches are different things. But yeah, both requires power (which is your point).

Directly attaching the 1DX2 to a laptop is the alternative. Due to the "auto-MDIX" feature of the Gigabit Ethernet standard, a specialized "cross-over" cable is not required (it used to be in the 10M and early 100M days, but no longer).
The one thing left standing is to get the laptop & camera on the same network - either by static setup or make the laptop function as DHCP server to the camera.


----------

